# Welche Klasse werden Sie in Der Herr der Ringe Online spielen?



## Administrator (20. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DawnHellscream (20. April 2007)

[x] keinen aber hab Jäger gespielt und deswegen jäger angekreuzt


----------



## grommet (20. April 2007)

SYSTEM am 20.04.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


was soll denn Gelehrter für eine Klasse sein?
Es heisst Kundiger!
Oje wochenlang die Beta gespielt und dann dieser Fauxpas


----------



## Dave7795 (28. April 2007)

Das heißt 1. Schurke statt Dieb und 2. Kundiger statt Gelehrter


----------



## Lordghost (29. April 2007)

[x] Spiel kein HdRO

Das fehlt irgendwie ^^ hab einfach mal Hauptman angeklickt 

Blub


----------



## RickSkywalker (30. April 2007)

Was sind denn das immer für behinderte Umfragen? Jeder schlechte Dorfreporter weiß, das man bei einer Umfrage eine "keine Angabe"-Möglichkeit zur Auswahl geben muss. Sowas bescheuertes wirklich. Es ist ja nicht nur bei dieser Umfrage so, sondern leider auch bei vielen anderen. Selbst bei "Wie alt sind Sie?" muss ein keine Angabe/weiß nicht hin, das gehört einfach dazu verdammt!


----------



## Technocrat (4. Mai 2007)

RickSkywalker am 30.04.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn das immer für behinderte Umfragen? Jeder schlechte Dorfreporter weiß, das man bei einer Umfrage eine "keine Angabe"-Möglichkeit zur Auswahl geben muss. Sowas bescheuertes wirklich. Es ist ja nicht nur bei dieser Umfrage so, sondern leider auch bei vielen anderen. Selbst bei "Wie alt sind Sie?" muss ein keine Angabe/weiß nicht hin, das gehört einfach dazu verdammt!



Agreed! Aber Du mußt bedenken, das diese Umfrage vermutlich bezahlt war und das der Bezahler nicht hören wollte, wie wenige Leute sich für sein Produkt interessieren.


----------



## schakal3004 (11. Mai 2007)

Lordghost am 29.04.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Spiel kein HdRO
> 
> Das fehlt irgendwie ^^ hab einfach mal Hauptman angeklickt



lol ich auch


----------



## FaFnIr1978 (16. Mai 2007)

Is leider geanau so Langweilig wie WoW.


----------

